# The 15th Anniversary Mugs have arrived



## jttheclockman (Jan 27, 2019)

Just wanted to start this thread for Jeff so it is easier for him to check if he chooses to. It is for acknowledging your receipt of the mug and products you ordered for the 15 Anniversary Bash.

I will start by saying today is Sunday the 27th and I just received my mug and shirts and everything was well packed and arrived in good order. I have to say that I believe this years mug is the best we ever did and the Maroon shirts are the best looking shirts we ever did. A+++++ goes out to Jeff and others who are responsible for this years products. Job well done and Thank you Jeff for once again doing what you do to keep this the best forum on the web.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2019)

Well that was fast! I hope everyone has a similar reaction. I really like this year's mug and shirts as well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 27, 2019)

jeff said:


> Well that was fast! I hope everyone has a similar reaction. I really like this year's mug and shirts as well.


 And people yell about our Postal Service:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine delivered today (Sunday 1-27) as well.  Echo what JT said--the mug is outstanding and love the shirt!!
earl


----------



## OZturner (Jan 27, 2019)

My Order has been Processed, and I am advised that it is about to be Dispatched.
I will have to wait, while it flaps it's wings across the Pacific.
Congratulation and Thanks to Jeff and Those who processed the Order so Promptly.:highfive:
Greatly Appreciated. 
Now it is All up to USPS and Australia Post. 
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2019)

OZturner said:


> My Order has been Processed, and I am advised that it is about to be Dispatched.
> I will have to wait, while it flaps it's wings across the Pacific.
> Congratulation and Thanks to Jeff and Those who processed the Order so Promptly.:highfive:
> Greatly Appreciated.
> ...



Brian, I packed yours a couple hours ago and it's in the car with about 50 others for drop off at the post office tomorrow. Thanks (to you and all our friends outside the US) for enduring the shipping cost.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 27, 2019)

Looking forward to getting mine also! I'm pretty new here but recognizing all the hard work done on this forum and the IAP. Thank you all!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine arrived today. Quite a surprise. I thought only Amazon got it's stuff delivered on a Sunday. The mug and shirts look great!


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine also arrived in great condition.  Wifey appreciated the new mug for"Her" morning collection.  :frown:.  Thanks Jeff!  At least I get to keep the T-shirts for a few washings.


----------



## magpens (Jan 27, 2019)

Postal delivery on Sundays ? . You guys in the US have the best postal service in the world !!!

And your rates are still cheap even with the increases coming tomorrow.

 I hope I don't hear any complaints about USPS from now on !


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 28, 2019)

Wahooo!  just got a notice that my mug and T Shirt is out for delivery.
Gonna go sit by the mail box and wait. :bananen_smilies039:
Jeff, you are amazing.  Thank you.
Gordon


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2019)

Everything ordered prior to 11pm last night has been shipped. That's about 100 packages since Friday.


----------



## CREID (Jan 28, 2019)

the tracking info says it is in Chicago in transit to the destination. To be delivered today. I don't live in Chicago. I live in Vancouver., WA.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 28, 2019)

CREID said:


> the tracking info says it is in Chicago in transit to the destination. To be delivered today. I don't live in Chicago. I live in Vancouver., WA.


 
They're really going to have to hustle to make that happen. 

Mine is at a USPS facility in Seattle and I'm in the Denver area. I'm not too worried yet though, I'm sure they'll get it figured out.


----------



## magpens (Jan 28, 2019)

The tracking info only SAYS it's in Seattle !!

As I said in my prev. post ...

"You guys in the US have the best postal service in the world !!!"

In Canada we still use dogs for tracking.


----------



## gtriever (Jan 28, 2019)

Mug and T-shirts arrived today in excellent condition. Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 28, 2019)

I just got mugged at my very own doorstep :biggrin:
Thanks Jeff! I received everything I ordered.
-Anthony


----------



## Sly Dog (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you Jeff - my order just arrived!
Russ


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Jeff for all your work on this !! Received mug in excellent condition. John


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Jan 28, 2019)

I received my first IAP t-shirt and mug and I love 'em! I ordered it on Friday and got it today. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mine just arrived in perfect shape. Love the design for this one.  Now have a compete set of 12 starting  with Jeff’s mug of blanks before the numbering started at the 5th anniversary.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2019)

Received my order today. Thank you Jeff for all you do.


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> Mine just arrived in perfect shape. Love the design for this one.  Now have a compete set of 12 starting  with Jeff’s mug of blanks before the numbering started at the 5th anniversary.



You're sitting on a gold mine! :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2019)

Jim15 said:


> Received my order today. Thank you Jeff for all you do.



Thanks, Jim. I'm happy to be a part of this great community!


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 28, 2019)

Got mine today. Thanks Jeff


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 28, 2019)

Got my mug today!
Love it!

Thanks Jeff


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 29, 2019)

It was a long wait out by the mailbox in the cold today, but my mug and t-shirt arrived just like the post office said it would!!

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 29, 2019)

Enjoying a great tasting cup of coffee in my new mug.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 29, 2019)

My mug and shirts were on the counter when i got home yesterday. Look great! Thanks for all you do Jeff!


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2019)

Glad to hear they're arriving, and safely!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 29, 2019)

My order arrived yesterday.  Gorgeous mug and absolutely brilliant maroon shirt.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 29, 2019)

*I got mine!*

One Happy Camper, it arrived yesterday!

View in Gallery


----------



## allunn (Jan 29, 2019)

My mug and tee shirts arrived yesterday to my delight. Thanks Jeff.

Tony


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 29, 2019)

Got mine yesterday! Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 29, 2019)

Got my number "8" mug this morning and the red/gold IAP shirt. Both Look GREAT!

 I later ordered and blue with pocket. That should come in Wed. or Thursday.


----------



## KLJ (Jan 29, 2019)

I received mine yesterday all was well thanks for effort put toward this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 29, 2019)

I think Jeff is the real Santa and is dropping these off himself. The postal system is doing a good job so far.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just my luck...  This is the one time when USPS can't get a delivery from Cleveland to Columbus right.  I can get in my car and drive to Jeff in a little over 2 hours.  

I think that our Columbus distribution center passes packages around for a while.  I should have had mine yesterday but hopefully it will be tomorrow if the postal truck doesn't freeze.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jeff,
The mail reached Arkansas today!  Great looking mug and shirt. Thanks!


----------



## socdad (Jan 29, 2019)

After an extended stay in Cincinnati, for reasons that pass understanding, my cup and shirt arrived this afternoon save and sound. Love them both, thanks Jeff!


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 30, 2019)

Received our mug and blue pocket t-shirt in perfect condition. Great packing box to keep the mug safe in transit in these below zero temps. 

Thanks for all the work. Our mug will get lots of use and Charlie finally has a t-shirt with a logo on it that he will actually wear since the shirt has a pocket.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 30, 2019)

Received my package today,

In my opinion, these are the best yet

Thank you Jeff


----------



## TonyL (Jan 30, 2019)

Received. Thank you Jeff. I know how these things take time and everyone has a day job. My wife Lori even said" Wow!".


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Received my package today,
> 
> In my opinion, these are the best yet
> 
> Thank you Jeff



Terry, glad you like it. I agree, one of the nicest we've had. That's one of a few of their new glaze colors that I really like. I might have to rethink this being the last year for mugs...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2019)

jeff said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> > Received my package today,
> ...



I agree Jeff these shirts and mugs are the best this year. Not sure what other colors they have but these mugs jump out at you. Good job as always.


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 30, 2019)

I got mine today. I really like these mugs. They have a great feel to them.


----------



## magpens (Jan 30, 2019)

Reading all the happy reports ... wish I had ordered a mug !


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jan 30, 2019)

Jeff:

Outstanding job with getting the complete package delivered,from start to finish. Thank you for you extra effort.

Cheers


Charlie


----------



## Terredax (Jan 30, 2019)

Unfortunately, with the weather, mine isn't scheduled to arrive until Monday.
I sure could use the mug, to fill with hot chocolate. I guess I'll have to use my Snoopy mug.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 30, 2019)

Just received my mug in the So Cal desert.  Great looking mug and bullet proof packaging!
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 30, 2019)

It feels like my birthday. Mug and shirt arrived today.So, what a better way to celebrate three score and four than with the appropriately numbered mug and a cup of hot "cocoa".


----------



## CREID (Jan 30, 2019)

Terredax said:


> Unfortunately, with the weather, mine isn't scheduled to arrive until Monday.
> I sure could use the mug, to fill with hot chocolate. I guess I'll have to use my Snoopy mug.


Yea, mine said it was supposed to be here 2 days ago but I assume because of the weather it now says my package will arrive later than was scheduled but is in transit.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 30, 2019)

No Mug...just a pocketless "T" and decal. Very nice. Thanks for the quality pieces and quick shipping.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 31, 2019)

Got my awesome T-shirt with pocket and mug. So happy for a pocket!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 31, 2019)

Picked up my mug and T-shirt yesterday but it arrived on Monday.  Great looking Mug and the T-shirt will, I'm sure, get a lot of questions about pen turning.  It's a bit cold here in Montana to wear the shirt right now but I'm sure this spring and summer, especially while on vacation, it will be a great conversation starter.


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2019)

I received my mug and t-shirt this morning!  I also think this mug is the best one ever!  And the t-shirt is great!  I got the maroon with the gold.  I also have a complete set of the mugs, I might have to get them all together for a group shot later.  Thanks Jeff!

Scott.


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi all ... received my Mug a t's today ... look awesome ... Thank You !!!! 

  Brian


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 31, 2019)

Got my mug and T-shirt today also! Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## LouCee (Jan 31, 2019)

After taking a little detour my mug and no pocket T-shirt arrived this afternoon, they both look great! I like the shape and color of the mug, and the maroon shirt looks great. Jeff, thanks for everything you do!


----------



## CREID (Feb 1, 2019)

My mug finally got here, but after spending 4 days in Chicago it will take a week or two to thaw out.:biggrin:


----------



## pjkoths (Feb 1, 2019)

Got my mug today and boy is it a fine looking mug.  Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 2, 2019)

The mailman delivered my cup and t-shirt yesterday.
Perfect timing, the start of the BASH and new tea cup


----------



## eldee (Feb 2, 2019)

Received my cup and tee yesterday after mail delivery resumed. So far, the overall cup design is my favorite (of the ones I own), and so is the t-shirt color. Big Score!!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 4, 2019)

jeff said:


> . . . I might have to rethink this being the last year for mugs...


 

I hope so.  My only request is to put the logo on the other side.  I'm a righty, so when I'm drinking I want others to see the logo and give me a chance to promote...  but I'm not dwelling on it...  This year's mug is excellent, it's a good 'drinker' as well.


----------



## rudya7 (Feb 4, 2019)

I got mine this weekend. This one is my favorite so far. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## FrankH (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff,

My mug, #26, arrived today.  I can't remember receiving a package that was packed as well as this mug was.  Thanks so much Jeff.  This mug is spectacular.


----------



## Terredax (Feb 4, 2019)

My package has arrived. I've haven't seen the items yet but, I look forward to seeing them. Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## bmac (Feb 4, 2019)

Got my mug today, very nice!!!

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## Bob in SF (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful mug! - many thanks, Jeff!


----------



## jeff (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the good reports!


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 5, 2019)

I got my package yesterday and was initially very concerned that the mug was broken into many pieces due to the condition of the box. Thankfully the box was on damage on the top corner where the shirt was.

Everything was still in good condition just a mangled box from USPS.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 6, 2019)

Changing of the guard


----------



## skiprat (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, I'm pleased to say that as with every year so far, my mug has arrived safely:biggrin:  Got the note from the postie that the tax man wanted his cut before I could collect, so I went down and paid his portion.....oh well...

Here is my entire mug collection.   Beat it if you can !!:biggrin: One of the original white ones is my daily user.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 10, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Well, I'm pleased to say that as with every year so far, my mug has arrived safely:biggrin:  Got the note from the postie that the tax man wanted his cut before I could collect, so I went down and paid his portion.....oh well...
> 
> Here is my entire mug collection.   Beat it if you can !!:biggrin: One of the original white ones is my daily user.



Steve. You are unbeatable. :smile-big:

There are quite a few years that had 2 mugs.


----------



## magpens (Feb 10, 2019)

darrin1200 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my entire mug collection.   Beat it if you can !!:biggrin:
> ...



Thanks for this info, Darrin. . Helps explain Skip's hoard !!


----------



## jeff (Feb 10, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Well, I'm pleased to say that as with every year so far, my mug has arrived safely:biggrin:  Got the note from the postie that the tax man wanted his cut before I could collect, so I went down and paid his portion.....oh well...
> 
> Here is my entire mug collection.   Beat it if you can !!:biggrin: One of the original white ones is my daily user.



I know of only one more extensive collection :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2019)

Boy you made an old man get up and look at his everyday mug and that was the 11th. Yours looks different so I have to ask Jeff, is there cases where color was interchangeable during a year?? Skip has a green and I have a brown. I thought they were all one color for the year.

Hey Skip the least you could have done was put them in order. My goodness.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 11, 2019)

John, I mixed them up especially for you:biggrin:
Some years had various options:wink:


----------



## David M (Feb 11, 2019)

Can’t out do skiprat but here is mine, this year and the past.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2019)

skiprat said:


> John, I mixed them up especially for you:biggrin:
> Some years had various options:wink:



Why I did not know that is beyond my realm of recollecting You know I like order and you know that I would catch onto your little ploy to confuse me. :devil::devil:


----------



## OZturner (Feb 11, 2019)

*Oh Joy, Put the Coffee On.*



jeff said:


> OZturner said:
> 
> 
> > My Order has been Processed, and I am advised that it is about to be Dispatched.
> ...



Jeff,
My Coffee Mug has just been delivered, I had quite a struggle opening the Postage Box, it was so well packaged.

For most of my Working Life I have been in Logistics Management, within the Automotive Industry, and Large International Heavy Equipment Manufacturers, and Suppliers.

The Packaging used for my Anniversary Coffee Mug, was possibly the best Packaging, for Economy, and Safe Transport I have seen.

The Fact that it Survived USPS and Australia Post, is Testimony enough, on the Quality of the Packaging.

Well, I have spent so much time Looking, Showing and Talking about my Anniversary Mug, that now I really need my mug of Coffee.

Jeff, also thank you for the kind note on the Invoice. 
It was greatly appreciated and received.
Also thank you, for the Work that you continue to put into the IAP, you have an Excellent and Competent group of Members in Important Positions, that ensures a Well Run, Informative and Respected Organisation.

Greatly Appreciated,
Brian


----------

